# This is what i walked into when i got home from work...



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm getting so frustrated.. 
That was my bed. (I moved in recently and don't have a mattress.)

Oh, and I know there is a crate, but he's broken off the welds and bent it so he can get out. Its more of a injury hazard for Gus than it is a container..


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

New crate time!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, he could chew his way out of a steel room..don't think a crate is much help. He's a natural Houdini.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OOF. Would he chew through a plastic one? This has worked for dogs in rescue: 









Click on the image to enlarge 





























 
*Petmate Plastic Carriers for Large Breeds*

Item: 3960821 












Read all 10 reviews 





Our Price: $219.99 


 Step 1: *

 Step 2: * 
quantity 
 * Required field
Add to Cart *Special Offers & Promotions*



 Free shipping on orders of $49 or more. More Details
 








*Product Description*





Petmate Plastic Carriers for Large Breeds - Carriers - Crates & Carriers - PetSmart

The giant one has a good latch. There may be the same product for less elsewhere or on Craig's list.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, other than finding a better way to confine him I have no suggestions. I myself used the plastic crate shown above for several dogs and it did a very good job of containing them.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Eek... I have a houdini too. The plastic crates + zip ties are the only thing that kept him in.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow. That looks like a frenzy. I don't have any words of wisdom. What if you tired him out before leaving and gave him something to chew on? Of course, in a new crate.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a great idea. There are a lot of toys out there that you can put treats in that will take a few hours to get them all out. Also, my dog was a crazy destructive beast as well until I figured out that she needs an extraordinary amount of exercise. Before I leave for work she has to have at least 1 walk, an hour of training (more to tire her out mentally but it also benefits me) and a good hour of fetch. Now I am also a 2nd shifter w/ no life so its easier for me. 




Angelina03 said:


> Wow. That looks like a frenzy. I don't have any words of wisdom. What if you tired him out before leaving and gave him something to chew on? Of course, in a new crate.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you consulted a behavior specialist? Could it be separation anxiety? That requires more than tiring him out.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> Eek... I have a houdini too. The plastic crates + zip ties are the only thing that kept him in.


I zip tied that whole crate down..he ate them off.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Angelina03 said:


> Wow. That looks like a frenzy. I don't have any words of wisdom. What if you tired him out before leaving and gave him something to chew on? Of course, in a new crate.


We play a while before work. And his chew toy is in the create untouched.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Have you consulted a behavior specialist? Could it be separation anxiety? That requires more than tiring him out.


I'm almost 100% positive that is what it is. I talked to a trainer and told her everything I've tried and she suggested an e-collar. 

also, I can't afford a crate that price.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Patricia McConnell | Dog Training Book | I'll Be Home Soon! How To Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety
Try this step by step first.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Try covering the top,sides and rear of crate. Make him a cozy little safe place. Also leave a radio on for noise company for him. not real loud, but loud enough for him to hear it. How long does he stay alone? "This is just something that works for me with my dogs that I have had and have." " I in no way claim to know anything about anything. I just am throwing out something that worked great for me" I am sure others will think this method is dumb, but dont knock it untill you try it....thats if you want to.
View attachment 23805
....... Here is an example


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GusGus said:


> I'm almost 100% positive that is what it is. I talked to a trainer and told her everything I've tried and she suggested an e-collar.
> 
> also, I can't afford a crate that price.


 No. no, no e-collar for behavior that is the result of stress. It will make it worse. Can you imagine yourself being deathly afraid by yourself and getting shocked on top of that?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Try covering the top,sides and rear of crate. Make him a cozy little safe place. Also leave a radio on for noise company for him. not real loud, but loud enough for him to hear it. How long does he stay alone? "This is just something that works for me with my dogs that I have had and have." " I in no way claim to know anything about anything. I just am throwing out something that worked great for me" I am sure others will think this method is dumb, but dont knock it untill you try it....thats if you want to.
> View attachment 23805
> ....... Here is an example


Wow thats a great idea on the radio and, animals do like closed spaces they feel cozy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GusGus said:


> I'm almost 100% positive that is what it is. I talked to a trainer and told her everything I've tried and she suggested an e-collar.
> 
> also, I can't afford a crate that price.


Maybe you could find one used on craigslist. A stronger crate sure beats a bill at the emergency vet. I never walk out of that place for less than $1000 it seems


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

sorry about your couch/bed  the pup was obviousely stressed out. Did you crate train him before you locked him in a crate? Its suppose to be a positive training method and introduction before you leave him in there for hours. I trained mine for 3 weeks before I actually closed her in there for hours when I left the house... its a must. If you don't the pup will associate the crate with something negative and will not go there. My dog goes to the crate all by herself to sleep in there, i never force her.. first 3 weeks the door was open and she went in there willlingly. I put treats in there, and fed her there as well, thats how you crate train...good luck


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't use a shock collar, find a new behaviorist. Buy a better crate (even my escape artist can't chew or get out of an airline crate.) because you're going to waste a lot more money at the vet and in furniture otherwise. 

Exercise a lot, put raw ground turkey in a kong, freeze it, give it to your pup in the new crate when you leave. Triptophan in turkey helped me overcome separation anxiety in my GSD. Now he's not destructive and can be crated with no stress.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Patricia McConnell | Dog Training Book | I'll Be Home Soon! How To Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety
> Try this step by step first.


Thanks ! I went ahead and ordered it. I hope it helps.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'll try them and see which works for me. I guess bill have to get a new crate first..ugh!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> Maybe you could find one used on craigslist. A stronger crate sure beats a bill at the emergency vet. I never walk out of that place for less than $1000 it seems


I know rescue always waits for sales so gets it for under that (and price has gone up I see). 

Petmate Vari-Kennel Plastic Dog Crate - PetSupplies.com

But I would do the Patricia McConnell pamphlet to start it off and look for CL buys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Loneforce said:


> Try covering the top,sides and rear of crate. Make him a cozy little safe place. Also leave a radio on for noise company for him. not real loud, but loud enough for him to hear it. How long does he stay alone? "This is just something that works for me with my dogs that I have had and have." " I in no way claim to know anything about anything. I just am throwing out something that worked great for me" I am sure others will think this method is dumb, but dont knock it untill you try it....thats if you want to.
> View attachment 23805
> ....... Here is an example


If you do this, be sure to use something solid, like shower-board. it is thin and solid, I will put it on top of crates so I can store things on top, or put it inbetween crates so that certain females will not try to eat each other. I get it at Lowe's or Home-Depot and have them cut it to size. Just make sure the dog has enough air going through. 

If you use a blanket, the dog will pull it through and possibly ingest part of it, also it might make him too hot. 

My first dog had a lot of problems. I did not believe in crates then, and left him in my kitchen. Everything in my kitchen that was not nailed down would be in a big pile, kind of like your stuff there, half chewed, pottied on. It was a daily event, and it did wreck my relationship with him as I lost my patience. He also ate my couch. 

After being thrown outside and breaking his leg, I found that crates really weren't such an evil afterall. He never had any trouble with crates. 

My second dog had trouble with crates and ate 5 of them -- three were wire, and two were the plastic/fiberglass crates mentioned here. She seemed to flip out only if I left the house when she was crated. Left uncrated she was perfectly fine and never chewed anything of mine. 

Both dogs did grow out of this behavior, eventually. 

No great words of wisdom, except that I can sympathize with you. 

Good luck.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

I know it doesn't help but, the pictures made me think of:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hang in there! Like said above they do grow out of it! Amazing what they can do in a day! Will be a story u tell after you can laugh about it! We did use an outdoor kennel for part of that period, it had a dog house in it. Locked of course! Then they were over it and the past several years are strictly inside dogs, they leave everything alone, as with other things about them, it takes time and patience, but well worth the effort!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Did your trainer said how an e-collar will help in this case? I'm trying to think of how that works... but can't come up with anything. You won't be around to press the e-collar buttons and the dog is already stressed out. 

I had a severe separation anxiety dog before. It took about a year of being around the dog a lot at first and easing the dog slowly into longer and longer departure time. I couldn't crate that dog, it caused more stress and I worried the dog will hurt himself trying to get out. It is now fine. I did have to make sure the dog is walked, exercised, happy and content before I leave it. I know not everyone can spend that much time. My friend sent her hyper lab that will cause destruction when she leaves for work by dropping the dog off at doggie day care about every other day during the work week. The dog behaved so much better on off days. You either have to find something for that kind of dog to do during the day or you have to train it to be comfortable with you being gone. A better crate is great but I think that's just a temporary patch for the issue.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Also, you should look into renting some of the videos on BowWowFlix.com. They have a pretty good selection of videos on behavior.
Also, it might behoove you to find a good dog daycare. For some dogs even one good play day a week makes a huge difference. Do your research and ask for references from others who have had issues with separation anxiety. Sounds pricey, but probably not as expensive as replacing all of your woodwork and furniture.
Posting your general location might help with getting suggestions.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Acclimatize the dog to the crate, don't just put him in and leave.
There's a ton of info on the 'net about doing this, but basically start out in increments.

He may see it as an inescapable box, but if you leave for 8 hrs. the 1st time he uses it, and he escapes, that's a done deal and it will never work for him.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Don't use a shock collar, find a new behaviorist. Buy a better crate (even my escape artist can't chew or get out of an airline crate.) because you're going to waste a lot more money at the vet and in furniture otherwise.
> 
> Exercise a lot, put raw ground turkey in a kong, freeze it, give it to your pup in the new crate when you leave. Triptophan in turkey helped me overcome separation anxiety in my GSD. Now he's not destructive and can be crated with no stress.


I love the ground turkey kong idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

I know this is not the best advice and certainly not for everyone but...
I had a GSD once that had an extreme case of SA. NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING, calmed him down until I got him a little brother. It was magic. Not another problem afterwards.


----------

